# amniotic fluid? update



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

hi. hope you can help. Went up to the hospital yesterday as i was leaking quite alot of water from my vagina (tmi) and had to keep changing my underwear, plus i was getting a lot of stabbing pains and tightening of my abdomen. At first they thought i was having a miscarriage, which made me feel really bad, and then they kept me waiting for 5 hours until the doctor could see me. 

When the doctor examined me she said she couldn't see or feel my cervix because it was posterior, and that she couldn't see any fluid apart from some white discharge (tmi).She suggested going for a scan in the morning and then checked to hear the baby's heartbeat, which was still with me.

then in the next breath, she said i can't go for a scan because she had heard the heartbeat and that basically she couldn't give me an answer for the water loss. she thought it was discharge, but it was definetely clear fluid i were loosing.

I just wanted to know what you make of this please. If it is the amniotic fluid, will the baby be alright? they have sent me home and i am awaiting my anomoly scan on the 11th June which is only 2 weeks away but i'm really scared. I am also getting alot of pain still low down and towards my right ovary which the midwife has put down to ligament pain. This just doesn't feel like ligament pain.

Please be honest and tell me if you think i am going   or whether i should just leave it. No one seems to be giving me an answer to the fluid loss. 

Please help. Thanks in advance. Any advice would be absolutely lovely

melanie xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

what a confusing time for you  

I think if it had been amniotic fluid, then they would have seen some of it when the Dr examined you.

I think if you are still struggling with pain and need some reassurance, then you should go back to the hospital and request to see your consultant.

2 weeks is a long time to leave you worrying as much as you will do.

If I were you I'd see my GP tomorrow and request a referral to your consultant or just go to the hospital again as you have done today.

You are perfectly justified and if you need their help then that is what they are there for.

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks oink. I visited the midwife today and did have an appointment to see the gp tommorrow but she said that i didn't need to have it so cancelled it. it sounds as though non of them no exactly what is happening but just trying to stay positive at the moment and hope everything is going to go alright. 

I think i will leave it a couple of days and if the pain hasn't subsided by then, then i will go back to my gp and demand a scan. I think that once i know the baby is alright visually then i will feel alot better.

i will keep you informed

thanks again

melanie xxx


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Just letting you know the latest. The hospital rang me last night and told me that my white blood count was raised and because they couldn't see if my cervix were closed on Monday, they wanted me back in. They kept me in overnight for observation but they don't know where the infection is coming from. I have a heavy yeast infection and Group B strep but said that this shouldn't cause my levels to go up as much as they have.

She said a wcc should be between 4-10 and mine were 20.2. They did a repeat test last night which showed that the wcc came down to 19.3 but the crp test they did for general infection were 14.5 and should be no more than 10.

I am now at home, without antibiotics, without an explanation, and no word to say my baby is alright. I still have to wait until 11th June for my Scan

Am i in danger. I know they wouldn't send me home if i were but i'm quite worried. I would like to know where the infection is coming from, but they don't have an answer. I am feeling very tired and flu like symptoms but because i haven't got a temperature they aren't concerned it is getting worse, but wouldn't you think they would of given me a course of antibiotics??

Anyway. Just wanted to ask what you thought of this oink and whether it is just protocol. 

Thanks in advance
melanie xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It does sound like you have some form of infection that your body is trying to fight, however, if you are feeling a bit flu like, then it's possible that that's all it is.  Although your levels are higher than normal, they aren't tood bad.  I've seen some people with a crp of 120, and wcc of 50, so yours are just mildly raised.

Hope you feel better soon, get yourself tucked up in bed with agood book and a bar of chocolate!!!

take care,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks so much emily. you have certainly made me feel a little better. I thought that these levels seem quite high but you have made me realise that they are only mild, and that has definetely made me feel better. 

thanks again

melaniex xx


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Just to let you know that i had my 20 week scan today and everything is fine. the amniotic fluid is fine and baby is fine. i found out the sex too but me and DP are keeping it to ourselves. .

Pain is still there and i am still on anti biotics, but feeling a little better.

just wanted to thank you for your help over the last couple of weeks

melanie xxx


----------

